#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Словарь >  > > >  >  >  Он-лайн ресурс буддийской терминологии (англ/рус/англ)

## Mus

Всем доброго времени суток.
Нуждаюсь в помощи виртуальной сангхи, а именно тех, кто профессионально занимается переводами дхармических текстов.
Посоветуйте надёжный он-лайн ресурс (словари, глоссарии проч.) по переводу общебуддийской (оптимально было бы "тибетский буддизм" и "бон") терминологии с английского/русского на русский/английский. Буду ВЕСЬМА благодарен. Ну и....  :Wink:  благая карма никому ещё не помешала 
Спасибо!
Валерий

----------


## Майя П

На нескольких языках есть многотомный словарь Рериха (тибетский-английский - русский -...). Видела у профессиональных переводчиков (из тех кому бог шепчет на ухо)

----------

Mus (25.03.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Поищите здесь:
http://www.buddism.ru//lib/_LIB_ARCH...betan/Tibetan/
и здесь:
http://www.gaugeus.com/ramblings/tib...anslation-tool

http://snark.ptc.spbu.ru/~uwe/tibet/software.html

А почему именно он-лайн? Есть очень неплохие словари, устанавливаемые на комп.

----------

Mus (25.03.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (21.03.2009)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Скиньте мэйл мне на почту и вышлю вам электронные Рериха, Эрика и все что накопаю у себя. Торопитесь пока я с интернетом. Да похоже и Хос вам предлагает тоже самое.

----------

Mus (25.03.2009)

----------


## Mus

Спасибо, Сергей, за ссылки. Но если Вы заметили в моём сообщении, я спрашивал совета касательно ресурса "с английского/русского на русский/английский". Хотя и анг-тибетский тоже хорошо  :Smilie:  Воспользуюсь и этим непременно. Ясного весеннего дня!

----------


## Кхантибало

На моём сайте есть небольшой словарь терминов
http://www.theravada.su/Default.aspx?tabid=95

Составлял его другой человек, но я уже добавил несколько новых терминов и связей.

----------

Mus (15.04.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (10.04.2009), Игорь Эдвардович (24.04.2009)

----------

